# glastonbury



## Steff (Jun 26, 2009)

does anybody know anyone who is going ??

i usually dont bother watching it but this year i have and i especially liked lady gaga but im biased she had no knickers on neither 
also the specials where amazing and also the ting tings


----------



## katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I hope you mean "no pants" and not "no knickers" lol

Did they show her performance tonight? think ive missed it


----------



## Steff (Jun 27, 2009)

yes she performed pokerface papparazzi  just dance and love game , no i mean she had no underwear on in her just dance performance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQ2lymXk7FU

tis there ^^


----------



## Einstein (Jun 27, 2009)

steff09 said:


> does anybody know anyone who is going ??
> 
> i usually dont bother watching it but this year i have and i especially liked lady gaga but im biased she had no knickers on neither
> also the specials where amazing and also the ting tings


 

Nope, those of us within 50 miles of the place this week wouldn't go if you paid us! It's crazy there at this time of the year!

Do I need to ask how you know she didn't have underwear on Steff?


----------



## katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I think she is wearing flesh-coloured knickers


----------



## Sugarbum (Jun 27, 2009)

Im not cool enough to go. Id have to plan a bowel obstruction before going becuase I wouldnt be able to commit myself to those toilets. And thats just down right silly....

I just got back from "Hard Rock Calling" in Hyde Park this evening (nothing either HARD or ROCK about it?) and saw The Killers and The Kooks. The Killers are amazing, The kooks lost me in their opening line when he drunkenly slurred "I dedicate this concert to the king of pop, Michael Jackson".....how original of you! Followed by a load of drunken rubbish!


----------



## katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> I just got back from "Hard Rock Calling" in Hyde Park this evening (nothing either HARD or ROCK about it?) and saw The Killers and The Kooks. The Killers are amazing, The kooks lost me in their opening line when he drunkenly slurred "I dedicate this concert to the king of pop, Michael Jackson".....how original of you! Followed by a load of drunken rubbish!



Im going tomorrow to see Neil young, Ben Harper, Seasick Steve and The Original Sinners.  That's where the real rock is at


----------



## Steff (Jun 27, 2009)

katie said:


> Im going tomorrow to see Neil young, Ben Harper, Seasick Steve and The Original Sinners.  That's where the real rock is at



have a great time katie report back wont you lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 27, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Nope, those of us within 50 miles of the place this week wouldn't go if you paid us! It's crazy there at this time of the year!
> 
> Do I need to ask how you know she didn't have underwear on Steff?



not really i had my binoculurs on her


----------



## Einstein (Jun 27, 2009)

steff09 said:


> not really i had my binoculurs on her


 
Hmmm, you playing for the other side as well Steff?


----------



## Steff (Jun 27, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Hmmm, you playing for the other side as well Steff?



when i can get away with it


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, a couple of my mates are there, I'm so jealous! I try to avoid watching it on telly because it just makes me wish I was there even more, live music on telly seems silly to me  Can't go though cos it's in term time which is a bummer.

I went 2 years ago - the year where it rained non stop. Tents were literally floating away and walking through mud was a work out, it reached the top of my wellies! It was brilliant though  The music was great, but the highlight was going to a silent disco - best thing ever!!


----------



## runner (Jun 28, 2009)

katie said:


> Im going tomorrow to see Neil young, Ben Harper, Seasick Steve and The Original Sinners.  That's where the real rock is at



Way to go - enjoy!  Just saw Crosbie steel and Nash on the tellie, - amazing!  also liked florence , the girl with the squeezbox thing on a stand, who was on Jooles Holland recently, and the band who harmonised (a bit like crosby Stills and nash)


----------



## runner (Jun 28, 2009)

My daughter went last year as Oxfam worker.  It was fascinating to hear some of the much older acts she thought were brilliant.  she's decided to opt for Bestival (isle of wight later this year) this time around...  son is going to V


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 28, 2009)

lol lady gaga had flesh coloured pants on when people think you can see her "area" hehehehehehehe i have a mate who works as at glastonbury as a roadie (lifting heavy gear on and off stage for acts etc) and he txt me to see if i had see it, but as i was at the ministry in london last night i hadnt so he told me the story and said she had coloured undies on.


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

very convincing


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 28, 2009)

just looked on youtube for it and i have to say i think he is right hehehehehehehe either that or she is a very very light colour down below and has waxed to lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

well i will cling do my dilusions ty


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 28, 2009)

lol ok keep clinging


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

thank you lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 28, 2009)

lol i would cling to it to if i didnt have inside info it wasnt true hehehehehe


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

lol in quite some mood this morning aint we , my sunday morning was lovely and i had it shattered


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 28, 2009)

lol im in a good mood today!!!!! i was at minisrt of sound last night to see pete tong live and it was fab. stayed at a mates house and had about 2 hours kip before his wife woke us up for breakfast hehehehehe so i will probably crash out later 

so whys your sunday been shattered???


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

well cause  i had my fave artist flashing her **** or so i thought but now i been told diffirent


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 28, 2009)

lol ok i retract my previous statements of her having flesh coloured undies on. she had nothing on and flashed her jack and danny


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

ty very kind of you


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 28, 2009)

lol its no problem  as i like the thought of her having no undies on to  hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

makes 2 of us


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 28, 2009)

lol cool  right im offski now hehehehe

laters


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

toodle pip


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

katie said:


> Im going tomorrow to see Neil young, Ben Harper, Seasick Steve and The Original Sinners.  That's where the real rock is at



how was glastonbury katie?

i just watched tom jones bb brown and madness earlier was brill and last night pendulam and franz ferdinand where amazing


----------



## katie (Jun 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> have a great time katie report back wont you lol



ah sorry steff, i didnt go to glastonbury   I was replying to sugarbum about hard rock calling.  But it was amazing anyway


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2009)

ahh sorry hun xx  im just watching blur now then off i go to bed x


----------



## katie (Jun 28, 2009)

hehe im watching too. goodnight x


----------



## katie (Jun 29, 2009)

i just saw the YYYs, really want to see them now!  i wanted to go to reading for the day but really cant afford it.

hmmm go to reading instead of oz?


----------



## Corrine (Jun 29, 2009)

I've got friends that go every year and every year they try and persuade me.  Every year I say I will go next year.  And every year I chicken out as I dont want to spend all that money only to end up in a waterlogged field for 3 days.  I'm going to a beginners festival this year - Guilfest!  Am looking forward to seeing Will Young...

Went to a festival in Ross on Wye last year - it was so horrible we left straight after the first night!


----------



## Munjeeta (Jun 30, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I've got friends that go every year and every year they try and persuade me.  Every year I say I will go next year.  And every year I chicken out as I dont want to spend all that money only to end up in a waterlogged field for 3 days.  I'm going to a beginners festival this year - Guilfest!  Am looking forward to seeing Will Young...
> 
> Went to a festival in Ross on Wye last year - it was so horrible we left straight after the first night!



Woohoo! Guilfest!! It's my local festival  Never been though...  

Being waterlogged's part of the experience, hehe...


----------



## katie (Jun 30, 2009)

hehe my friend sophie is trying to get me to go Guilfest.  I stayed at her house for Hardrock Calling


----------



## Corrine (Jun 30, 2009)

I went last year just for the Sunday which was great.  Am looking forward to the whole thing this year - not least as I am staying with friends who live 10 mins walk away!


----------

